

What Your Body Is Worth - pepys
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/blood-kidneys-hair-life--this-is-what-your-body-is-worth

======
Kenji
"Imagine you’re sitting in a football stadium with 10,000 people. One of you
will be randomly selected and killed. How much would you pay to make sure you
aren’t chosen? Remember, the chance that you’ll be chosen is only 1 in
10,000."

What a completely useless thought experiment. Unless you're actually in this
situation, the decision will be heavily distorted. It's one thing to say what
you do in a difficult situation, it's another thing to be in one and take the
decision then and there.

~~~
Mandatum
Are my family members/friends also in that stadium? Can I contribute to their
fund? What about children and notable figures?

If I can only contribute to myself, I'd pay all of the money in my bank.

------
spacehome
My body is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I'm willing to pay
quite a bit more than $2.5MM -- I'm willing to pay my entire net worth plus
anything I can borrow.

